# neue Aderfarben



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

für flexible Leitungen gibt es eine neue Norm, die ab 3/2006 Pflicht wird.
Bei 5 adrigen Leitungen: gn-gb, bl, sw, gr, bn
Gibt es eine Festlegung bei Verwendung für Drehstrom ?

gn-gb ist natürlich laut Norm PE
Nulleiter=bl - ist klar - aber L1,L2,L3 ?


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

ToniMara schrieb:
			
		

> gn-gb ist natürlich laut Norm PE



Darf gn-gb auch PEN sein, was sagt die Norm/VDE?

mfg
Josef


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 September 2005)

hallo,
hatten wir schon mal:http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1964


----------



## knabi (27 September 2005)

Für die Farben gibt es keine Vorschrift, nur eine Empfehlung:

L1 = braun
L2 = schwarz
L3 = grau

N - hellblau

Ab hier bindend:

PE - grün-gelb 

PEN - grün-gelb, mit blauen Markierungen an beiden Enden (Natürlich nur, wenn kein TN-S Netz vorliegt und bei entsprechendem Querschnitt der Leitung/des Kabels)


----------



## zotos (28 September 2005)

TNC gibt es bei neuen Anlagen nicht mehr. Nur noch TNS. Bei alten Anlagen ist TNC noch erlaubt.


----------



## knabi (30 September 2005)

Natürlich gibt es noch TN-C Netze. Viele Maschinen haben sogar ausschließlich eine TN-C Einspeisung ohne N-Leiter, da die Steuerspannung sowieso über Trenntrafos oder Netzgeräte erzeugt wird und die Verbraucher (meist Motore) ebenfalls keinen N-Leiter benötigen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2005)

@knabi:
Wenn du keinen N hast, was ist daran denn dann TN-C, das ist dann einfach TN. Evtl. Könnte man sich allenfalls noch ein -S dazu denken, da der PE nur Schutzleiter ist. Dasselbe gilt für die in D seltenen 3 x 230 - Netze, die auch einen separaten Nur-Schutzleiter haben und keinen N.


----------

